# Erfolgreiche Nachtraidgilde Allianz



## lichtkrieger1971 (8. Dezember 2009)

ich habe ein frage. 

gibt es auf allianzseite auch eine aktive und erfolgreiche nachtraidgilde ??

wenn ja,wie heißt sie und auf welcher realm ist sie zu hause??




gruß


----------



## Tiay (9. Dezember 2009)

Schau mal da rein,die sind auf Antonidas und wohl auch  erfolgreich...

http://www.nachtraid.tk/



nochmal was gefunden... http://www.raidatnight.com/forum/portal.php


----------

